# Belfast Ginger Ale Co.



## bottlemania (Mar 9, 2007)

This is an old Belfast Ginger Ale Co. bottle with an applied lip.  It says "Belfast" and below that, "Trade B Mark" then below, "Ginger Ale Co" and S.F. below that.  The bottom has the B in a triangle.  It has a piece of metal in it that is conical and won't come out.  I think I know what it is, can anyone give me a realistic value for it?  It seems to be in great condition given it's age.  Tons of bubbles and flaws but very few scratches and chips.  There is a very tiny chip on the top of the lip.  Other than that, very nice.  Thanks in advance for any value on the info.  Man, bottle collecting is addictive.

 Paul


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Paul,
 Welcome to the forum!!
 You are so right about bottles being addictive!! I innocently came by about two dozen 1800's bottles and can't stop the curiosity!! 
 FYI your bottle is listed in the Bottle Pricing Guide (updated 2007 prices) by Hugh Cleveland.....I have no documentation on the authenticity.....but it's listed for $6.00-$8.00 
 My opinion is that it's worth much more since it's yours!!
 Regards,
 Marjorie


----------

